# E-Liquid for Extracts Review EjMix VS VapeurExtract



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

Hey All,

Been here for a long time just never really posted anything. So i did a review on my down time and decided to let you all know what I found out.

Vaproizers aren't a new thing on the market, it isn't guranateed as to how safe they are BUT we can usually tell by the 3rd day of vaporizing that we feel better. So anyways if you are a dabber like me and love to vape i'm sure it crossed your mind to actually vape your extract instead of dabbing. I have tried all the mix's possible from PG/VG and about everything else that came to mind but my only problem was that this stuff would always separate. So i found 2 companies EjMix and Vapeur Extract. Here's what i found out:

Ejmix

Great product it is stable and guarantees not to separate. It has a little after taste to it that i personally don't like that much, kind of a chemical taste. Customer service is *okay *when needing to take back orders and when asking technical questions.

Ratio of extract to ejmix is 1:1 
Price $27.00 amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Bloomsdays-EJm.../dp/B00HG01FI8)


Vapeur Extract

Great product it is stable and guranteed not to separate as well. It doesn't have an after taste, and like the company states there vapor clouds are *HUGE*. Customer service was quick and easy to deal with when i emailed them, no question asked returned my order. 

Ratio of extract to vapeurextract is an impressive *2:1* yea thats alot of extract
Price $27.00 amazon (http://www.amazon.com/Vapeur-Extract...vapeur+extract)

If i'm not mistaken they ship for free from there company website.

Conclusion Vapeur Extract is better.

They both are really great products but one thing i enjoyed about the Vapeur Extract is that i didn't get chemical taste. Also in the future if i want to add more to my e-liquid i can.


----------



## 707humboldt (May 25, 2015)

Have you tried using Peg 400?


----------



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

Yea straight peg burns badly. it mixes well but doesn't taste that great


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (May 25, 2015)

Sooo i was looking into buying some and i found this exact same post on a few other web sites word for word.

And of your seven posts on this forum 6 of them were boosting this stuff...

So who do you work for?


----------



## 707humboldt (May 25, 2015)

Peg works fine for me, no complaints. I know other people (including my self) use it as well for filling pen cartridges for dispensaries.


----------



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

I don't, as you can see i have been a member for years on most of the sites. reason i'm boosting I HATE i mean REALLY HATE ejmix... dude i got a batch burned the sh**t out of my throat tried to send it back and they just gave me the finger... then i found vapeur and i was very pleased...to copy paste is easy, not that hard...

i did buy through amazon, luckily after complaining to amazon for about a week i finally got my money back. business like this shouldn't be around i have enough problems in life don't need another one when i'm trying to get medicated.


----------



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

707humboldt said:


> Peg works fine for me, no complaints. I know other people (including my self) use it as well for filling pen cartridges for dispensaries.


what do you use it with, shatter, crumble, goo ?


----------



## 707humboldt (May 25, 2015)

gazan114 said:


> what do you use it with, shatter, crumble, goo ?


Dewaxed shatter. Thats what we make 95% of the time. Just inline dewaxed in the close loop, not winterized. We only winterize for edibles.


----------



## 707humboldt (May 25, 2015)

I use a magnetic stirrer to mix it up.


----------



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

707humboldt said:


> I use a magnetic stirrer to mix it up.


never knew about that before. thanks for the info, going to get one.


----------



## 707humboldt (May 25, 2015)

gazan114 said:


> never knew about that before. thanks for the info, going to get one.



Yea they're nice man, you really get a good mix with them. Super easy too, I just let the peg and the shatter heat up until the shatter melts and turn it on. Let it stir for a little and your done.


----------



## gazan114 (May 25, 2015)

you know the sad part i was thinking how can i stir during a vac and this is really going to help me out dude, appreciate it alot!


----------



## gazan114 (Jun 6, 2015)

gazan114 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been here for a long time just never really posted anything. So i did a review on my down time and decided to let you all know what I found out.
> 
> ...



Checked on amazon to buy another one and looks like they took the link off.. don't know why.

here's the websites url, just updating the thread.

http://vapeurextract.com/products/vapeur-extract


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey All,
I dab regularly and would like to make some liquid to vape and I checked out the Vapeure and ordered some, can you explain how to use it properly for the best (and strongest) results? thanks!


----------



## gazan114 (Jun 14, 2015)

My best results are as follow

i mix up about 15ml to 15g 
microwave for 25 seconds
use syringe to suck up liquid and vape

or 

mix up 10ml to 20g
microwave for 30seconds
use syringe

with every extract the consistency is different so you just have to play around with what you got


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 23, 2015)

I am waiting on some ejmix. Thinking about ordering this stuff now... Should I? If i do. I will report results. I am going to try some bho/ear wax that is super dry at room temp. Crubbles when you touch...unless heated. Tips would be appreciated. Do's and dont's. I will post results of both when i can. Does not seem to be much info on this.


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 23, 2015)

Culinaryartistry said:


> Hey All,
> I dab regularly and would like to make some liquid to vape and I checked out the Vapeure and ordered some, can you explain how to use it properly for the best (and strongest) results? thanks!


Any news on this?


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 1, 2015)

Culinaryartistry said:


> Hey All,
> I dab regularly and would like to make some liquid to vape and I checked out the Vapeure and ordered some, can you explain how to use it properly for the best (and strongest) results? thanks!


how did you like it?


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 1, 2015)

halo2killer said:


> Any news on this?


I think he blazed so much he forgot lolll


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 1, 2015)

halo2killer said:


> I am waiting on some ejmix. Thinking about ordering this stuff now... Should I? If i do. I will report results. I am going to try some bho/ear wax that is super dry at room temp. Crubbles when you touch...unless heated. Tips would be appreciated. Do's and dont's. I will post results of both when i can. Does not seem to be much info on this.


Hey dude, I think they have a 10% discount that is ending today. try to email them asap or order some with the discount code, i forgot where i saw it but somewhere online... i'll try to find it, imho it is some good stuff, i ordered some of there new products, and it's amazing, i can only say that this company knows what they are doing.


----------



## halo2killer (Jul 3, 2015)

Just used vapeur extract today and tested it with some not so great dab. Night and day compared to the ejmix I have. The ej was burning my throat pretty bad. The vapeur extract has no flavor and was able to mix 2/1 ratio. I will be doing it with some super dank bho on my next run since I have found the fluid I will be using. Take it from someone who has both of them. Vapeur is Better. Ej works. But when you want a good flavor go with vapeur. Wish I would of bought it first. I have plenty of vapeur juice to mess with.


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 7, 2015)

707humboldt said:


> Yea they're nice man, you really get a good mix with them. Super easy too, I just let the peg and the shatter heat up until the shatter melts and turn it on. Let it stir for a little and your done.


That thing is amazing. I picked one up and WOW it does an amazing job. thanks a lot for the advice!


----------



## Culinaryartistry (Jul 19, 2015)

gazan114 said:


> My best results are as follow
> 
> i mix up about 15ml to 15g
> microwave for 25 seconds
> ...


thanks! I have been playing around with it and you are absolutely correct that each concentrate is a bit different so you have to adjust the amount of EJ, always start with less then you think of the EJ, if it is still to thick add a couple drops more. I dont own a microwave (I dont like them) and dont see the need for one. I just run my sinks hot water which reaches 118F and fill a container slightly larger then the one I am using to mix the wax/ej in. I sit the glass with the mix in it on the one with the hot water and mix away and in a couple mins I have a perfectly emulsified blend of wax/ej and I use a pipette to transfer the "oil" into an atomizer for thick oils and I am good to go!


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Jul 19, 2015)

I tried this out with .5g to 1g vapor extract. It worked to a point but it burned my throat, spit in my mouth, and killed the coil in my pen. Also left a really bad taste that took forever to get out of my aspire tank.

Do i need to use a different kind of coil/tank, or did i do something wrong making it?

To make it i put .5g wax with 1g mix, then heated just until it mixed. Did i miss a step or something?


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mr.Goodtimes said:


> I tried this out with .5g to 1g vapor extract. It worked to a point but it burned my throat, spit in my mouth, and killed the coil in my pen. Also left a really bad taste that took forever to get out of my aspire tank.
> 
> Do i need to use a different kind of coil/tank, or did i do something wrong making it?
> 
> To make it i put .5g wax with 1g mix, then heated just until it mixed. Did i miss a step or something?


I use the cheap atomizers that i can throw away. I don't believe you missed a step. (did you contact them, what did they say?)
I tried with a mustang on a vaporfi battery. I had the volts all the way up, i had a burnt taste. i changed the volts all the way to the lowest setting and it worked for me. 

current set up with no complains, it's small and very convenient
bud touch 510 thread
ego battery (non variable)

works fine for me nothing cool just something to get the job done. the only real way you will ever be able to tell if you got a bad batch or if you are doing something wrong or right is by actually buying a different head and see what happens.


----------



## Rollitbb (Aug 3, 2015)

Non believers read.
http://cannablog.net/cannabusiness/turn-that-shatter-into-e-juice-for-your-vape-pen/


----------



## gazan114 (Aug 4, 2015)

looks like the url i posted earlier doesn't work... here's the new link.

http://vapeurextract.com/collections/all

Glad to see i'm not the only guy that likes vapeur extract lol


----------



## wallflower2884 (Aug 5, 2015)

Has anyone seen e liquid that looks like this. Its really harsh, little vapor, but good high. Not buying it again.


----------



## gazan114 (Aug 5, 2015)

wallflower2884 said:


> Has anyone seen e liquid that looks like this. Its really harsh, little vapor, but good high. Not buying it again.


Looks like it was never winterized. All that residue on the side is your fats and lipids it looks like. Was the BHO or C02?


----------



## wallflower2884 (Aug 5, 2015)

gazan114 said:


> Looks like it was never winterized. All that residue on the side is your fats and lipids it looks like. Was the BHO or C02?


C02 I've never had anything look like this. Plus so harsh.....it's called Tree Sap Xtrax. Package says pure cannabinoids w/strain specific terpines. Monster winterized hits.! I don't know what most of it means. To me it just sucks.


----------



## wallflower2884 (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh I have to hit my poor pens like I'm drinking a milk shake to get vapor I can see.


----------



## gazan114 (Aug 5, 2015)

wallflower2884 said:


> C02 I've never had anything look like this. Plus so harsh.....it's called Tree Sap Xtrax. Package says pure cannabinoids w/strain specific terpines. Monster winterized hits.! I don't know what most of it means. To me it just sucks.


Never heard of them. Maybe a bad batch take it back and get a replacement lol. CO2 is usually clear i haven't seen stuff like that in a long time.


----------



## gazan114 (Aug 5, 2015)

wallflower2884 said:


> Oh I have to hit my poor pens like I'm drinking a milk shake to get vapor I can see.


 Try to use a button vape, im thinking the problem is the buttonless setup.


----------



## wallflower2884 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## wallflower2884 (Aug 6, 2015)

I usually keep heat as low as poss.. This time I let it really heat up. and quickly hit two more times (really hot - for me). I did get visible vapor.
I won't ever buy this brand again. But since I named it I want to be fair. As I said the harsh is really bad....sore throat for a few hours, after exhale I feel like the wind was knocked out of me, when I'm able to inhale lung burn and cough. It reminds me of Alpine a bit. After 3 hits the burn is so bad I quit....not high. About 5 minutes later I realize I am wasted, less pain, no bad thoughts - completely spaced ( grapefruit) out and relaxed. It lasts about 45 minutes. Plus it was cheap w/coupon $38 gram. I figure get what you pay for.
Again thanks...the push button does work better for these carts.


----------



## gazan114 (Aug 6, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------



## gazan114 (Sep 17, 2015)

I have been in contact with them, they are planning on getting some extractors in there line, they didn't go much into detail about it but they stated that they will be offering a lot of different accessories to get massive yields.

Vapeurextract.com/flavorless
http://vapeurextract.com/products/extractors/


----------



## wallflower2884 (Sep 26, 2015)

I finally had time to peek at the link. Really cool. I'm fifty. But in this liquid mj world I figure I'm about 10.....maybe....lol


----------



## gazan114 (Oct 1, 2015)

wallflower2884 said:


> I finally had time to peek at the link. Really cool. I'm fifty. But in this liquid mj world I figure I'm about 10.....maybe....lol


lolll we are all like that when something new is happening


----------



## halo2killer (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm have to say. That I am done mixing this crap in with my good bho or rosin. Way better to just take a dab or two and call it a day. They have decent portable dabbers. But I pretty much only use the enail.


----------



## Cannapharmd (May 23, 2016)

gazan114 said:


> lolll we are all like that when something new is happening


Thank you for the great knowledge but man I do have some good probably me just being extremely new to this vape world lol. I've understood towards the mixing and ratios but now towards getting a shatter without blowing myself up. If you have any great links or good places to read on how to make a great shatter or concentrate in a normal setting not some crazy lab or pharm place lol. thank you


----------



## gazan114 (May 23, 2016)

Cannapharmd said:


> Thank you for the great knowledge but man I do have some good probably me just being extremely new to this vape world lol. I've understood towards the mixing and ratios but now towards getting a shatter without blowing myself up. If you have any great links or good places to read on how to make a great shatter or concentrate in a normal setting not some crazy lab or pharm place lol. thank you


Hey dude, I would recommend a c02 system, something small like http://ocolabs.com/ now, usually people blow up because of butane c02 on the other hand is safe IMO. If this system doesn't work because it is expensive, I would recommend doing some research at 
https://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/

Then


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/&ved=0ahUKEwi23bm50_HMAhVK04MKHVGgC2UQFggcMAA&usg=AFQjCNEaBadl0rGh9gt5JIkjgd1tBLAgoA

Basically you can make some really good shatter. What the most important thing IMO is do you want shatter or do you want an oil to make and e liquid, if you want shatter to dab then the above web links are good starts. If you want an oil so you can actually vape then what's really important is to get the residue out from BHO, by decarbing ( https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/&ved=0ahUKEwjmh7L40_HMAhWC7oMKHYykDMsQFggbMAA&usg=AFQjCNGs620-HsqxxLXzYazXIkhTDuHnNw )

After you decarbing and basically get rid of everything you can easily make your E-Liquid with a oil based honey like product because it is already a liquid at room temp you can make higher ratio's. Let me know if you need any help or other info, I am limited to my knowledge because I have quit the game but still have some good pointers. FYI if you winterize your decarbed product to make it clear and have no fats or lipids I would recommend using a 7ml alcohol to 1g of concentrate to really do the job without loosing on alcohol and let it sit for 24 hours in the freezer. 

If you don't want to loose yield then for personally use of vaping use a tank that has really big inlet holes for the E-Liquid it won't clog. Also when cleaning the coil just use some alcohol.


----------



## Cannapharmd (May 27, 2016)

Thank you!!! I will like to look into a few things and have a better understanding and follow up with you. I really want to get this right. I appreciate the links and support brother. 



gazan114 said:


> Hey dude, I would recommend a c02 system, something small like http://ocolabs.com/ now, usually people blow up because of butane c02 on the other hand is safe IMO. If this system doesn't work because it is expensive, I would recommend doing some research at
> https://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/
> 
> Then
> ...


----------



## farmasensist (May 27, 2016)

Cannapharmd said:


> Thank you for the great knowledge but man I do have some good probably me just being extremely new to this vape world lol. I've understood towards the mixing and ratios but now towards getting a shatter without blowing myself up. If you have any great links or good places to read on how to make a great shatter or concentrate in a normal setting not some crazy lab or pharm place lol. thank you


Look up how to do QWISO. Its a lot safer and easier than using butane and gives you a similar result, its not as good for dabbing but it works for mixing in e juices. I mixed some qwiso with vapout extract and it turned out good. Hasn't seperated and its not harsh unless I crank up the power on the battery.


----------



## farmasensist (May 27, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/qwizos-qwiso.831286/

Here is a good one on how to make it.


----------



## Clockstuckon420 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone tried farm to vape? 
http://www.farmtovape.com/

This is the only mix I've tried but since reading this thread I'm interested in the vapeur extract to see how it compares.


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey Clockstuckon420,

I was doing some research and this is what I found, very unprofessional and like the guy said pathetic, I thought slander was illegal?!?

free photo upload


----------



## gazan114 (Jul 6, 2016)

I personally won't be investing my hard earned money into that company, but if yall want to let me know the results.


----------



## halo2killer (Jun 2, 2017)

Results are EJMix and Vepeur Extract both suck donkey nuts. The real way to make it is to use Terpenes. I finally found a way to make my own good tasting non harsh pens. I used organic terpenes. I will try cannabis derived next. But they are expensive. So far they have a good weed flavor. Not harsh. The flavor is a tad strong. But I have not tried all the flavors yet. So far. As I have over 20. From Agent Orange to Yoda OG. I use the thick oil cartridges with a ceramic dual coil. I have been using about 8-10 drops per gram of BHO or Rosin. Rosin taste better overall. I am still playing with it. When I find my Favorite flavor. I will protect it.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2017)

I am going to be trying https://vapeurterp.com/ in the next few weeks. Will get back and report. Might just try a couple of the others mentioned here.


----------



## bleak303 (Feb 15, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am going to be trying https://vapeurterp.com/ in the next few weeks. Will get back and report. Might just try a couple of the others mentioned here.


did you end up trying it?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 16, 2018)

bleak303 said:


> did you end up trying it?


Not yet


----------



## bleak303 (Feb 16, 2018)

My brother uses terps, I'm not sure where he sources them, and mixes with straight distillates. Those cartridges are fire! They can sometimes have an artificial flavor. But a few puffs and you are in a heavy daze.


----------



## WantsToBuildCheapCOB (Mar 4, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Results are EJMix and Vepeur Extract both suck donkey nuts. The real way to make it is to use Terpenes. I finally found a way to make my own good tasting non harsh pens. I used organic terpenes. I will try cannabis derived next. But they are expensive. So far they have a good weed flavor. Not harsh. The flavor is a tad strong. But I have not tried all the flavors yet. So far. As I have over 20. From Agent Orange to Yoda OG. I use the thick oil cartridges with a ceramic dual coil. I have been using about 8-10 drops per gram of BHO or Rosin. Rosin taste better overall. I am still playing with it. When I find my Favorite flavor. I will protect it.


So terps are the way to go? I was looking into the brand holy terps.

Have you found a good brand/ratio? @halo2killer


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 5, 2018)

WantsToBuildCheapCOB said:


> So terps are the way to go? I was looking into the brand holy terps.
> 
> Have you found a good brand/ratio? @halo2killer


Hey man. I still haven't found the best way. I know terps are the way to go. It using rosin or dab will not allow you to utilize it all. What you need is distillates. But those are hard to find.you can put straight distillates with a drop or two of terps in a ccell pen and as long as it moves it will smoke. I am looking into getting some distillate. I really like the brass knuckles pens. That's what I would like to be able to create. I have used try True terpenes, Connosour Concentrates and another. True terpenes are good. But still seem like I need something else. The super lemon haze is decent. Just to strong IMO.


----------



## WantsToBuildCheapCOB (Mar 5, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Hey man. I still haven't found the best way. I know terps are the way to go. It using rosin or dab will not allow you to utilize it all. What you need is distillates. But those are hard to find.you can put straight distillates with a drop or two of terps in a ccell pen and as long as it moves it will smoke. I am looking into getting some distillate. I really like the brass knuckles pens. That's what I would like to be able to create. I have used try True terpenes, Connosour Concentrates and another. True terpenes are good. But still seem like I need something else. The super lemon haze is decent. Just to strong IMO.


Sweet, I ordered some of this stuff: http://holyterp.com/pure-tangerine/ 

I've read it's best to use distillate as well, but I don't have access to that  I'm gonna try just using rosin and hopefully, it will allow me to get some tasty concentrate into my vape cart so I can take a couple discreet hits to get high.

Looks like brass knuckles are just another company that makes the same kind of thing I'm trying to make. 710 Kingpen is another, Space Vape and Plantinum Vape are some others... I've gotten a few more and they all seem basically the same to me. I think 710 King Pen is the best I've had, but they are so similar. I just want something close to these things... discreet, tasty, and strong.


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 7, 2018)

WantsToBuildCheapCOB said:


> Sweet, I ordered some of this stuff: http://holyterp.com/pure-tangerine/
> 
> I've read it's best to use distillate as well, but I don't have access to that  I'm gonna try just using rosin and hopefully, it will allow me to get some tasty concentrate into my vape cart so I can take a couple discreet hits to get high.
> 
> Looks like brass knuckles are just another company that makes the same kind of thing I'm trying to make. 710 Kingpen is another, Space Vape and Plantinum Vape are some others... I've gotten a few more and they all seem basically the same to me. I think 710 King Pen is the best I've had, but they are so similar. I just want something close to these things... discreet, tasty, and strong.


Let me know how you like the holy terps. What I did when I mixed with rosin was put 4-6 drops per gram of rosin heated slightly and mixed well. I used a ccell cartridge. Trust me. You want to use these for thick oil. I try to get it the same viscosity as the brass knuckles pens I use. I usually get a lot of hits out of it and it works well. But it will eventually build up with all of the solids at the bottom and you can scrape them out and dab the rest later. It's not worth winterizing rosin to prevent that. Here are the ccell cartridges. You can get them on eBay also. Just make sure it is real ccell brand. https://shopapexlab.com/shop/glass-ccell-vaporizer-cartridge-0-5ml-ceramic-mouthpiece-model-th205/


----------



## WantsToBuildCheapCOB (Mar 7, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Let me know how you like the holy terps. What I did when I mixed with rosin was put 4-6 drops per gram of rosin heated slightly and mixed well. I used a ccell cartridge. Trust me. You want to use these for thick oil. I try to get it the same viscosity as the brass knuckles pens I use. I usually get a lot of hits out of it and it works well. But it will eventually build up with all of the solids at the bottom and you can scrape them out and dab the rest later. It's not worth winterizing rosin to prevent that. Here are the ccell cartridges. You can get them on eBay also. Just make sure it is real ccell brand. https://shopapexlab.com/shop/glass-ccell-vaporizer-cartridge-0-5ml-ceramic-mouthpiece-model-th205/


I've saved all the prefilled ones I've gone through, I was just gonna refill the last 710 kingpin cart that I finished off.

It looks pretty similar to the ccell one you linked. Is there an issue I'm going to run in trying to refill?


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 8, 2018)

I have refilled some of the brass knuckles heavy hitters and one leaked on me. But I think I made it too thin. I plan to try again. Because those heaver hitter carts are the shit! One hit is all you need and it's like taking a email hit. All we can do us experiment. The main problem with rosin in a pen is fat and lipid build up. I also recommend not using flakes or very dry rosin. I had one dry up quickly on me. It was just flavored rosin at that point


----------



## halo2killer (Mar 22, 2018)

OK so my next experiment will be winterizing some bho or rosin and then mixing that with some terpenes. That should be the best way. I will try it with some Cannabis derived terpenes I am getting. Hopefully they are good


----------

